# Big Rock Black and White



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the view off our patio, and I'm grateful every day for it. Fresh snow and morning sun. It looked best in black and white. A horizontal framing of a portrait shot I took/posted a few weeks ago.


----------

